# Pigeon landed with problems



## Pigeonaid (Jun 30, 2013)

soooo , this morning a pigeon with probably a broken wing landed in our garden when he saw my other pigeons eating. But this pigeon is afraid to go down and afraid of us to get him. Any suggestions to get him eating and fix his broken wing? thanks
this is the pigeon and he is was standing there since this morning...


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Box trap. and or spare cage like a breeder cage. I wire fishing line through the opening then through the top and tie it, so i can pull the door shut on the bird. I am trying to do this now with a young roller that isnt mine. String or any line if sort will work for the breeders cage idea. Or, a plain box trap. A box, good size, a small stick to hold it up, tie the line then hide and wait. As for the wing, you could tape it up so it is parallel with the other wing. And make sure to let him rest.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I think a broken wing would make him unable to fly. can he fly?


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Just put seed in wuth him and fresh water.


----------



## Pigeonaid (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks for the replays , he is able to fly because he landed in my garden but when i tried going next to him with some seeds he reacted , and tried to fly but kinda resisted , and for the box trap i cant because where he is , it is small. and the box dont stand there. Any more suggestions or help please? 
thanksss )


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

If he wanted to, could he get out of the area?


----------



## Pigeonaid (Jun 30, 2013)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> If he wanted to, could he get out of the area?


What do you mean , im afraid that if i get him to move hel get on the high walls of the garden and then i cant reach him , I was thinking about waiting untill night , and if im not mistaken at night pigeons dont see , and i catch him. Is the healthy and safe for the pigeon?


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

If hes injured, i wouldnt leave him out there because is he vulnerable. Maybe try setting the box trap father away, because pigeons dont like to be in one spot,and if hes hungry and he sees it, he will come out. Or maybe, you could throw a towel over him to calm him and then grab him?


----------



## Pigeonaid (Jun 30, 2013)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> If hes injured, i wouldnt leave him out there because is he vulnerable. Maybe try setting the box trap father away, because pigeons dont like to be in one spot,and if hes hungry and he sees it, he will come out. Or maybe, you could throw a towel over him to calm him and then grab him?


I just placed some water and some seeds for the night , I will leave him for today , i will see tomorrow when the my other pigeons comes to eat maybe he gets down.
thanks for ur help


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If you offer seeds and water, pigeons will stay where he is..he will roost/ sleep most likely if it's injured in the same place. At night pigeons cannot see. You can get him at night, get on the ladder slowly and throw a towel on top of him.
After you confine him and put him in a box with seeds and water you can inspect his wing. Let us know how it goes.
Good luck.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, please update. beautiful bird


----------

